# Lighting advice? "Double Bright" vs. "Reef ready" vs. ???



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi - looking for advice about my 55 gallon tank (48x22x12 or so). It is mainly rocks and driftwood with a few lower light plants and some plastic grasses, but I am having a little trouble seeing the fish against a black background and what is turning out to be a bit of a shady spot I put it in 

I am just getting the tank established and have some tetras, minnows, and a few little baby convicts in there (yes, I will likely need to move them out when they grow up). When it is ready I will build it out to a more advanced community tank with one or two show fishes, and someday I will convert it to an African cichlid tank, if my wife will tolerate another tank, but I digress...

So, lighting: I went to HD and bought a little 36" LED track light yesterday for $80 - it is very slim and is made to be mounted under a counter. It looks great and works alright, but it could be a little brighter and wider. I do like the LED though, looked much nicer than flourescent.

So, I am considering an upgrade. I am looking at the Marineland double bright light for about $160 (US):
Marineland LED Double Bright Aquarium Lighting System,For Aquariums 48"-60" Length: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies

I am also looking at the 48"-60" Marineland Reef Capable light - on sale for $250 at King Ed.

My thinking is this: I would like a nice light for daytime and nightime use, but I do not know if the double light will be tremendously brighter than what I have now. On the other hand, the 'reef capable' light concerns me because I am not growing coral or anything like that, I do not want to limit my fish choices with light that is too bright, and I do not want an algea problem. I do understand that the 'reef capable' light is really just an entry level reef light, but still, it might be too much...

Any thoughts would be very welcome and thanks as always,

Dave

p.s. if you know of a good 48" light for sale used please msg me


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

what what you are doing, you don't need double bright or reef bright.

You will get enough light to grow your plant even with freshwater bright. For example, our fresh water bright LED fixture has 198 total number of LED with 0.06w each = almost 12w. The LED are close together to give you a nice even lighting. And it is with a reasonable price at $95 / fixture which also has a moonlight function. Come take a look.


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Charles - I will check it out. How much would shipping set me back (I am in Vancouver)?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Charles, is that $95 for a 36" fixture with legs? Or a 48" fixture?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

I presume it is like this one: 
BeamsWork 48" LED 800 Super Slim LED Aquarium Light fixture Fish Tank lamp energy saving, Fits Tank 120 -140cm - Detailed info for BeamsWork 48" LED 800 Super Slim LED Aquarium Light fixture Fish Tank lamp energy saving, Fits Tank 120 -140cm,LED Lamp 
so it would have the wire holders on each side

Charles can you please confirm?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it is the one. It is metal bracket instead of wire. Much stronger.

You come pick up. No need to ship to you.

CANADIAN AQUATICS and click equipment. You will see the spec.. my contact information is also at the contact us section.

$95 for 48". $65 for 36" demo..


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Dalans,
My friend just got a 36" from charles which is bright enough for what you need.
























You can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Charles... Will you be getting anymore of the reef bright 3300 Beamswork LED's? I contacted you a while back about it but I couldn't afford it at the time. Now I see you're sold out.


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

Just and update - I got the beamworks regular LED light (not the reef light). It is good enough for my 48"*21"*13" 55 gallon tank. Not extremely bright, but good enough to see the fishies. I had black gravel and changing it out to white(r) will make a big difference I think - based on some experimentation.


----------

